

Building a Developers Index. Looking for Beta Users - guimansin
http://www.dev-hub.io

======
guimansin
Hello, been posting about building a index of developers. I keep reiterating
over and over, with the main objectives being:

* Raising awareness of the devs in a certain area. * Provide information related to open source contributions to potential employers.

I'm a developer myself ([http://github.com/guiman](http://github.com/guiman)),
and I'm tired of getting emails on technologies I had stopped using and no
longer intersted. Also, having to keep my profile up to date is time consuming
and having to replicate that in every job posting site become annoying.

I'm looking for some feedback and please don't hesitate to contact me with any
questions regarding the site alvaro@dev-hub.io. Here is a small example of how
beta users can use the site [https://youtu.be/Aqs-
sfEg7j4](https://youtu.be/Aqs-sfEg7j4)

